# Is there an alternative to drinking phospha soda for colonoscopy?



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I have to have another colonoscopy







before surgery. I absolutley can't drink any of that gross prep ####. Thinking of it gags me. Is there any alternative? Pills?Liquid diet for a month


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Although not an alternative to drinking the phospo soda, if you mix it with 7 up it does help it go down better.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

They have pills now.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Gezzzz I feel for you







That has to be the nastiest stuff ever made....The only way I could get mine down was to put a piece of hard peppermint candy in my mouth and drink it really cold...I have read here on the board that some took alot of pills instead of drinking the prep. Maybe they will come here and help you.. I hope I dont have to drink that stuff any more in this world


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://www.endonurse.com/articles/281feat1.html for a discussion of various preps, including the pills and various liquids.K.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I took the pills before mine. I had to drink a lot of water, but that was no problem. Let me warn you though, stay near the bathroom, and have plenty of potty paper.







Good luck with your test.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

How many more times do I have to post the facts about the Dulcolax prep? Nothing to drink..and only six little pills to take...two at a time about 12 hours apart...Ive posted this about ten times...it works...and its a piece of cake to handle...details available.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I drank Magnesium Citrate. Is that the same as Phospha Soda? It was yucky but there wasn't much of it and I had it over ice with a straw and it went down easily.My mom took Dulcolax before hers but she also drank the Nulytely. I can't drink that because it makes me vomit.Jleigh


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

This is my 4th colonoscopy and the 5th time I have to do a clean out. I have drank the Magneseum citrate. That #### is just as bad. I had surgery last year and threw up almost all of the phospha soda.I just can't do it. the thought makes me gag. the doc said before sugery this time, he would put me on a liquid diet for 4 days prior. I hope the GI will do that with the colonoscopy too. I see him tonight.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Willie,Never saw your post about the dulcolax prep. I don't go to the other forums though much anymore.My hubby did it, and he didn't get totally clean. Did you? I think next time he should start sooner then he did. He didn't go as much a I did with the nylytely. That stuff made me want to vomit. I'd take the pills next time.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

> quote: How many more times do I have to post the facts about the Dulcolax prep? Nothing to drink..and only six little pills to take...two at a time about 12 hours apart...Ive posted this about ten times...it works...and its a piece of cake to handle...details available.


So what, Willie? Big deal. So you've had to repeat yourself a number of times. What is so awful about that????














Someone asks for some help and you complain because you may have to do a repeat. Unreal.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

And here I was so excited when I was given Phosphosoda last year instead of a gallon of stuff. 4oz. vs 1 gallon...any day. I put my in lemonade and plugged my nose and it really wasn't that bad. Not saying it was picnic but again I am comparing it to my prep before that with 1 gallon.. Now that was unbearable. Plus it was 2oz. the night before and 2oz in the a.m. To me that was easier than drinking the 4 bottles of barium before my cat scan..Now that is gross and completely unbearable to me.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Doc gave me Visicol pills. I have to take 28 of them but that's better than drinking that ####. He says I have to drink enormous amounts of water but I don't care. I'll do it. Yea!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Feisty...bite me. I was kidding..duh.Yes, I have done the Dulcolax prep six times now....five colonoscopies and one open colon resection surgery when they found my cancer. Needless to say, I had to be very clean for all..and I was. This is the procedure: three or four days prior to your colonoscopy or other procedure you begin a reduced diet..nothing hard to digest, and no beef. Two days prior to the test you take two Dulcolax tablets at 10PM. You take two Dulcolax tablets the following morning at 10AM. You also follow a liquid diet all day. You take two more Dulcolax tablets at 4PM....continued liquid diet up to midnight when you take nothing by mouth. Thats it. The reduced diet is important as is taking in a lot of liquid during the two days prior to the test. My wife did this same procedure last summer for her colonoscopy and also had excellent results. My doctor gave this procedure but I was also given a very similar one by a fellow IBS Board member "Cece" who was very helpful in teaching me about it. No cramps, nausea or other nasty side effects....


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

> quote: Hey Feisty...bite me. I was kidding..duh


Yeah, right, WillieC


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay, don't...maybe you should stay with the nasty liquid...


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

WillieC---ROTFLMAO














I believe you! That nasty liquid is the absolute pits, so if anyone can benefit from an easier way to "clean out", so be it. Thanks for "repeating" your "recipe".







I've copied it down and put it in my file for future use.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Cool enough....it beats all the alternatives except skipping the whole thing....


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

You mean there are pills now?! That's great news....that Phospho Soda and that GoLytely #### are the most vile stuff ever!Renee


----------



## Dead Man Walking (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that, Poopster. I had to drink an entire bottle of it, and I could only stomach about 4 gulps of it. Luckily, that was plenty. The doctor told Rachel, "Right now, Dan has the cleanest colon in all of Frederick County." Of course, this was after the colonoscopy. I was like, "I have to go! I have to go!" The doctor said, "Oh, you don't have to go. All you've gotta do is fart." "NO! I HAVE TO GO!".....so I get to the bathroom, and all I do is fart.







Anyway, I was in so much pain from pooping so much after drinking the phospho soda that it wasn't funny. I was literally crying every time I wiped. My best advice is to get the remote to the tv, and set it in front of the bathroom, or an alternative, and just sit on the pot. Don't even bother wiping, because as soon as you're done, you'll be pooping again. You'll save yourself a lot of pain and agony if you just sit there. My ass was so raw from wiping that it's unreal.I wish you the best.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

The pills are called Visicol. They're much easier than the gallon of Go-Forever. I've also drank way too many bottles of mag citrate, barium, etc. The pills are the easiest, but they're the size of a yugo. You can cut them in half if you need too. I took 20 the night before and 8 the morning of my 2nd scope.Yummy!


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Visicol is the best if you're doc or GI will prescribe it for you. I had them in march of 2003; and it was great compared to the fleet; mig citrate; and all. Their are a lot of pills to take; and they are as big as a yugo; <thank god their not 3-cyl each>. My GI called them a gentler prep; and I was clean as a whistle; not sure if I sounded like one though. Thank goodness for versed. Take Care E1Storm


----------



## Kat Gunter (Feb 8, 2004)

Gosh Hon, I feel for you.....I'm so bad off, I drink that stuff WILLINGLY! Love and luck from one who is at the point that she'd gulp a pee pee coctail with rat poison if someone said it would help! Kat


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well this is awesome news! I just had my colonosopy done a month ago and I had to drink that nasty FLEET phospo soda as well next time around I will demand PILLS at least I have another 4 years before I have to venture to that again and hopefully, by then things will improve even more!Wish I heard about the pills sooner did they just come out? I had my colonoscopy done Jan 8th?Cindy


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Is there any way to avoid sitting on the toilet all night? I've had 2 colonoscopies and that was my experience both times. It just wouldn't stop! I was still needing to go in the a.m. and nearly didn't make it to the hospital!!!Nancy


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

In case anyone missed it, here's a great new prep, which doesn't taste like a toilet cleaner; in fact, tastes of nothing (and can be mixed with soda, apple or grape juices, tea, coffee (!) It was gentle and painess. Called Miralax. And I had 2 tiny Dulcolax tablets 2 hours after starting.For those who want the full details (and I mean full, step by step) click on the link below: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=28;t=000480 O


----------

